# Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???



## M!ch43L (16. September 2004)

hallo ihr lieben, 
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, welche angeln ihr mir empfehlen könnt als anfänger, ich wollte mir 3 stk. zulegen!
hab daran gedacht:
- eine 2stöckige rute 230-270cm lang mittelstark ca-20-40gr. wg. für blinkern 
- eine teleskop angel 350-400cm lang mit 60-80gr.wg. für stippen und karpfen/forrellen angeln/leichtes brandungsangeln
- dann später noch eine anständige brandungsrute, 360cm lang, wg 140-200 aber erstmal sind die ersten beiden interessant!

könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob das so ok ist, oder mir tipps geben? werden meine ersten angeln und ich weiss nur das ich blinkern-, karpfen-, forellen,- grund-, und stippangeln machen will!

also bis denn

greetings michi


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

also für die brandung würde ich auf jedenfall ne rute von minimum 4 m nehmen. sonst ärgerst du dich später. das wurfgewicht bis 200 gramm ist ok !

generell würde ich die besser zu steckruten raten. damit hast du mehr freude
die teleskoprute wie du sie beschrieben hast ist schon ganz ok fürs karpfen und forellenangeln. das würde für den anfang reichen. soll ja ne allroundrute sein. 
das stippen wird aber nicht so gut klappen. da würde ich mir ne extra stippe kaufen. die kostet auch nichts. in 4 oder 5 m bekommst du schon welche für 10 euro.

die spinnrute würde ich ruhig 270-330cm wählen und bis 50 gramm wurfgewicht. damit kannst du dann auf zander,hecht,forelle,dorsch,hornhechte,meerforelle angeln. die funzt ganz gut.

ich hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben !


----------



## scarred (17. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*



			
				M!ch43L schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr lieben,
> ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, welche angeln ihr mir empfehlen könnt als anfänger, ich wollte mir 3 stk. zulegen!
> hab daran gedacht:
> - eine 2stöckige rute 230-270cm lang mittelstark ca-20-40gr. wg. für blinkern
> ...




also es kommt darauf an wo du stipp angelst

ob du auf essbare karpfen oder auf kapitale das gleiche mit der forellen rute (deine forellenrute sollte das wurf gewicht von 20 g nicht überschreiten)

nun zur brabdungs rute jenach dem wie groß die fische sind die du erwartest


----------



## Mario.S. (17. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*



			
				M!ch43L schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr lieben,
> ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, welche angeln ihr mir empfehlen könnt als anfänger, ich wollte mir 3 stk. zulegen!
> hab daran gedacht:
> - eine 2stöckige rute 230-270cm lang mittelstark ca-20-40gr. wg. für blinkern
> ...


Hallo,

auch bei der Erstausstattung solltest du darauf achten, dass billig nicht gleich günstig ist. Weisheit des Tages: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal."

Auch ich empfehle eher Steckruten zu nehmen. Du wirst mehr Freude daran haben.

Zum Blinkern und Spinnen würde ich dir schon eine Spinnrute mit 3 Meter empfehlen. diese kannst du dann auch mal zum Spirolinofischen am Forellensee oder auch an der Ostsee auf Meerforelle benutzen. Das Wurfgewicht von dir ist völlig OK!

Deine Idee mit der Teleskoprute ist auch ganz gut. Ich denke das Wurfgewicht ist hier nur etwas zu heftig. Ich würde hier auf den Wunsch des leichten Brandungsfischen mit dieser Rute verzichten und mit dem WG runter gehen. Dann hast du mehr spaß mit der Rute. Empfehlen kann ich dir eine 3,90 Meter Zebco-Rute superleicht und einfach komfortabel. Kostet normal um die 200 Euro, ich kenne einen Laden der die für 89 Euro hat und da noch 30 Prozent Rabatt gibt.

Später als Brandungsrute empfehle ich dir auch 4 Meter und am Besten gleich 2 von der gleichen Sorte mit gleicher Rolle zu nehmen.

Nun noch ein Tip, fahre nach Quickborn zu Hausmanns Angelecke. Sag dem Besitzer dass der Laden dir von Mario empfohlen wurde. Wenn du dich erstausüsten willst berät er dich sehr gut und vor allem ohne dich abzuzocken. Zur Zeit gibt es in dem Laden 30 Prozent auf alle Ruten und Rollen. Für den Händler lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer, ich kaufe nur dort. :m 

Die Fahrt von Hamburg nach Quickborn lohnt sich bei z.B. drei Ruten und dann noch 30 Prozent Rabatt allemal. Der Laden hat aber auch so schon viele Kunden aus dem südlichsten Hamburg als Stammkunden, dass spricht doch für sich, oder?

Adresse: Bahnhofstraße 12 (gegenüber der Post) in 25451 Quickborn.
Internet: www.angelecke.com (im Aufbau)

Petri


----------



## M!ch43L (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

super antworten, vielen dank!
@mario
ich würde ja das wurfgewicht auch etwas kleiner wählen, aber ich habe kürzlich "zugeguckt,wegen noch kein angelschein"  beim angeln in die elbe bei stärkerer strömung, und da war schon 50gr laufblei dran. d.h. für mich, das sie 50-60 doch auf jeden fall haben muss oder?
übrigens vielen dank für deine empfehlung, werde den laden mal ansteuern, hört sich supi an


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Moin Moin M!ch43L,

Jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Spinnrute: 
2,7m bis 50Gramm WG, es gibt in diversen SOnderangeboten "spezielle" Meerforellenruten, die haben meist ein WG bis ca. 10- 40Gramm (eventuell auch bis 50 Gramm, macht aber nix) diese "angeblich so speziellen Ruten" kannst auch für die meisten anderen Raubfische einsetzen, würde mich mal danach umsehen, zumal diese Ruten meist eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion aufweisen und somit  vorzüglich zum Twistern mit Gummifischen geeignet sind (sensible Spitze und hartes Rückgrat!)

Stipprute:
Schau Dich nach einer Matchrute mit ca. 4,50m um, Matchruten sind die wohl universellst einsetzbaren Ruten überhaupt... 4,50m deswegen, weil Du schätzungsweise an der Elbe zugegen sein wirst und Du da bei Stippruten an solch großen Gewässern diese Länge durchaus gebrauchen kannst um die Schnur beim Abtreiben lassen der pose besser führen kannst als mit 3,9m langen Matchruten! Matchruten eignen sich auch zum Fang kleinerer Karpfen, Schleien und ebenso vorzüglich am Forellenpuff zum Sbirolinofischen!

Wenn Du dann noch Geld übrig hast, und Du willst ja wohl auch Grundangeln ander Elbe wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, schau Dich noch nach einer Feederrute um, die gibts teilweise als Vorjahresmodelle für wenig Geld in sehr guter Qualität... Für die Elbe am besten eine Medium/Heavy oder sogar Heavy Feederrute suchen, Neben Matchruten sind Feederruten ebenfalls sehr sehr universell einsetzbar.

Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach fragen  #h


----------



## M!ch43L (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

olaaaa steffen:g 
also um die sache noch zu vertiefen, ja ich werde wohl hauptsächlich an der elbe angeln, und auch viel auf grund, denn auch ich esse gerne nen aal.. 
also bis jetzt bin ich durch eure tipps soweit:
- spinrute 2,70m - 3,00m lang, 10-50gr. wg. möglichst 2stöckig
- allroundrute 4,50m - 5,00m lang, 50-60gr. wg möglichst 2-3stöckig
- eine stippe mit ca. 5,00m für ca. 15€
- BRANDUNGSRUTE FOLGT DANN IRGENTWANN NOCHMAL

also wichtig ist mir das ich eine ALLROUNDRUTE hab, mit der ich auch die grossen fische wie karpfen landen kann. soll halt möglichst für alle grossen fische sein sowohl auf pose, als auch auf grundangeln, das stippen und spinnen hat sich ja nun erledigt, da ich ja dafür 2 extra ruten kaufe!

ich denke das ist doch schon ne ganz nette zusammenstellung die ich da habe, oder was meint ihr?;+ 

greetings michi

*ImmernochDankbarFürJedenTipIst*:g


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Nutze mal im Board die Suchfunktion und gib Allroundrute ein, dann forstest die 43 Threads mal durch 

Ne, im Ernst... such mal nach Allroundrute, da ist schon sehr viel geschrieben worden, wirst überrascht sein #h


----------



## M!ch43L (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

mach ich mal, thx...
was sagst du zu den angeln in meine post?


----------



## Mario.S. (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Es ist immer alles auch eine Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich finde 4,50 bis 5,00 Meter als Allroundrute etwas zu heftig. Ich nutzte bisher an der Elbe als Allroundruten Ruten zwischen 3,40 und 3,90 Meter. selbst im Hauptstrom kam ich damit über die Mitte des Flusses (und weiter brauch man eigentlich nicht).

Aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmacksache. Lass dir am besten im Laden mal einiges erklären und ein paaar Tips geben. Womit ich auch auf meine Empfehlung zurückkommen würde. Der Inhaber Marco Hausmann berät wirklich sehr gut und dass alles ohne Abzocke. Ich kaufe nur noch bei ihm und habe schon viel von ihm gelernt. Also, er hat sicher noch um einiges mehr Ahnung als ich, wie bsestimmt auch viele andere hier. Daher will ich auch gar nicht weiter fachsimpeln. Viel Erfolg und Petri.

Ach ja, die 30% Aktion für Ruten und Rollen läuft noch auf unbestimmte dauer, da der Laden Platz schaffen will für neue Ware. Doch die jetzige Ware ist natürlich auch irgendwann weg.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*



> - spinrute 2,70m - 3,00m lang, 10-50gr. wg. möglichst 2stöckig
> - allroundrute 4,50m - 5,00m lang, 50-60gr. wg möglichst 2-3stöckig
> - eine stippe mit ca. 5,00m für ca. 15€
> - BRANDUNGSRUTE FOLGT DANN IRGENTWANN NOCHMAL
> ...



Spinnrute ist so o.k. ich würde zu ner 2,7m Tendieren, aber das ist ne Geschmackssache.

Die Allroundrute ist so gar nicht gut. Zum Grundangeln zu lang, zum Posenfischen zu schwer.
Da bleib besser bei Dieser:


> - eine teleskop angel 350-400cm lang mit 60-80gr.wg.


Die Taugt zum Grundangeln weit mehr, obgleich ich da auch ne Steckrute bevorzugen würde. Die muss auch nicht allzuteuer sein, ne 2,25-2,75 lbs Karpfenrute die dafür ideal wäre, gibts in Halbwegs brauchbarer Qualität ab 30€. Wenns ne kräftigere ist, kann man damit auch leichtes Brandungsfischen betreiben.

Die 15€ Stipprute schieb mal besser auf. Die ist nicht allzu vielseitig.

Stattdessen da lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, und eine 4,2-4,5m Kräftige Matchrute/ Floatrute kaufen. Wenn Carp-Match draufsteht, ist man auf dem Richtigen weg, die verkraftet auch schon ne Zanderpose samt kleinem Köfi wenn man nicht zu kräftig durchzieht und ist für Forellenangeln auch noch perfekt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Damion_Keen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Die erste Angel solte so wie meine sein(ohne angeberei). Sie ist 3,30 m lang.was damit schon alles gemacht wurde... Brandungs-,Grund-,Spinn- und Posenangeln.an der spüre ich sogar 3 cm lange Plötzen.Die hält aber auch nem hecht von 85 cm stand.ist von Shakespeare. Wurfgewicht 30-60 Gramm


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*



			
				Damion_Keen schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Angel solte so wie meine sein(ohne angeberei). Sie ist 3,30 m lang.was damit schon alles gemacht wurde... Brandungs-,Grund-,Spinn- und Posenangeln.an der spüre ich sogar 3 cm lange Plötzen.Die hält aber auch nem hecht von 85 cm stand.ist von Shakespeare. Wurfgewicht 30-60 Gramm


 
so ne allroundrute kann auch ganz gut sein für den anfang, vor allem wenn man noch nicht weiß welche fische man gerne beangeln möchte, aber ich persönlich würde mir das lieber vorher überlegen.
und mit deiner rute in der brandung ;+  das war wohl eher schönwetterangeln in der ostsee


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine DAIWA Regal Carp bei ebay gekauft.
2-teilig, 3,60m lang und ca. 80g Wurfgewicht.
Sehr leichte dünne Rute.

Sicherlich nicht das non plus ultra, aber ich habe auch nur 25€ bezahlt und da ich sie nicht sooo oft benutze reicht sie definitiv aus. Das wäre doch schonmal eine günstige Allroundrute.
Auch auf Forellen kannste die einsetzen denke ich mal.


----------



## DerStipper (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche ersten Angeln kaufen???*

Elbegrund hmmmm...

Karpfenrute oder Feeder Karpfen ist natürlich in der Aktion viel härter als die Feeder die Feeder ist auch ausgezeichnet für für Forellenzwinger aber die hat halt ne verdammte Sptzenaktion die man für aal nicht haben darf deshalb ist dann die Karpfenrute wieder besser:q vom Wurfgewicht her kommen die Feederruten erheblich höher gewichte hin als die Karpfenruten dafür können die mit dem niedrigerem gewicht fast genauso weit werfen 

also tipps zum Thema Aal gibt es auch hier http://www.aalkiller.de da gibt es auch gute Ruten für Aal naja das Konte dir zwar nicht helfen aber ich hab mal aufgelistet vom Preis sind die ungefähr gleich|bla:


----------

